# DNP cycle and Staying Lean Post cycle



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi guys just a few questions.

Ive done DNP before so I know what it's like and I could handle 250mg so I'm going to do that again (don't want to go higher as I feel that was more than enough to cope with)

What macro split would the experienced users recommend ?

i always see everyone rating a 50C/35P/15F split as the best because DNP just destroys all carbs.

But I didn't think it done much last time with high carbs, just sweating all day.

So this time I'd rather try to do it right and actually see better results.

And if I stop the cycle and stay on a low carb diet maybe 200kcal below maintenance for a while will this help to solidify the fat loss and make me stay lean for the next 3 months till I go back on Test Prop. I would hate to rebound and gain again as I want to try to maintain a low BF% from now on to reduce my chances of a Gyno flare up (puberty caused small lumps to come and go, oral Steriods caused it to return)


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you rebound last time and gain weight?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Did you rebound last time and gain weight?


Yeah, I kept getting carb cravings and gave in at the weekends.

But it wasn't much, just seems like I never made a composition change at all.

Just want to know if staying just below maintenance for a while will let me body/thyroid adjust to the new weight.

And if anyone can tell me the ideal macro split for DNP dieting.

Some say Keto, other day you NEED carbs for it to work. I wanna get it right.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> Yeah, I kept getting carb cravings and gave in at the weekends.
> 
> But it wasn't much, just seems like I never made a composition change at all.
> 
> ...


Well there will defo be less chance of a rebound if you stay at maintenance/just below for a couple of weeks after cycle....Ive tried DNP High protein/low carbs and it worked very well...I've also tried with more carbs and results were near enough the same, i was just a bit hotter so went back to high protein, lowish fat and next to no carbs....looking at your pic i had a lot more weight to lose than you have


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive been advised to take Clen for 3 weeks after a DNP cycle until the thyroid is fully active again.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I could get some Clen if it was really needed. But I'd rather not pay extra for more stuff as I've got more important things to pay for right now.

I'd just be more strict about keeping cals low post cycle to try to get the water weight off and maintain that look for a few months.

I might just try High Pro, Moderate Carb, Low Fat since no one seems to have done a macro split on DNP before "/


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

3 weeks 250mg a day, 100mcg of T3, preferably on an empty stomach.

500 cals below maintenance, high protein, moderate fats, 100g of carbs, a little higher on training days.

Supplements are highly recommended, but you'll know all that.

When you come off Dnp take T3 for a further 3 days, and maintain the same diet as above for as long as possible to allow natural T3 production to return to normal. After the 3rd day have a carb refeed and your muscles should blow up nicely.

After that what you do is your choice. Continue to eat below maintenance and you'll lose weight (albeit slower, obviously) eat above maintenance and you'll put weight back on.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks mate. I'll stick to a small deficit for about a month after then Slowly move up to maintenance, then eventually a small surplus to start gaining again with the help of Test Prop and an Oral.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

scott.taylor said:


> Thanks mate. I'll stick to a small deficit for about a month after then Slowly move up to maintenance, then eventually a small surplus to start gaining again with the help of Test Prop and an Oral.


No worries.

I'd always go with as few a carbs as you can cope with, for no other reason than to control the heat and sweating.

100-150g seems to work well, just as well as 50g or less in my experience.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Dux said:


> No worries.
> 
> I'd always go with as few a carbs as you can cope with, for no other reason than to control the heat and sweating.
> 
> 100-150g seems to work well, just as well as 50g or less in my experience.


I suppose I could stay away from high carbs to help deal with the sweats.

Could I do 40:40:20 (Pro:Fat:Carb) and still see a good loss ?

Or 50:30:20 ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

scott.taylor said:


> I suppose I could stay away from high carbs to help deal with the sweats.
> 
> Could I do 40:40:20 (Pro:Fat:Carb) and still see a good loss ?
> 
> Or 50:30:20 ?


It's entirely up to you, and what works best, but I'd probably go with something close to 50:30:20


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Dux said:


> It's entirely up to you, and what works best, but I'd probably go with something close to 50:30:20


Okay mate thanks. I'll use that split this time round and see how well it works.

Since I did 50Carb/35Pro/15Fat last time and think I wasted it by eating carbs.

I start on Friday, just doing Keto this week to deplete glycogen.

So I'll report back in 3 weeks to say how much I lost.

Cheers.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> 3 weeks 250mg a day, 100mcg of T3, preferably on an empty stomach.
> 
> 500 cals below maintenance, high protein, moderate fats, 100g of carbs, a little higher on training days.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^ this

carbs should be no more than 100g per day, and get them from complex sources. However keep lucozade close to hand, in case you go a little hypoglycaemic and your blood sugar crashes. Not a problem like with insulin, but you'll feel lousy, lucozade will bring you back up faster.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Some say you can eat more carbs to fire up your metabolism, increasing the amount of calories you burn, as the Dnp needs fuel to work.

I can only go off my own experiences and advice from other (far more knowledgable) users, who subscribe to the low carb, reduced sweating/heat way of thinking, so that the Dnp gets working straight away with the fat burning.

Sticking to the above, you will lose weight. Guaranteed


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> Some say you can eat more carbs to fire up your metabolism, increasing the amount of calories you burn, as the Dnp needs fuel to work.
> 
> I can only go off my own experiences and advice from other (far more knowledgable) users, who subscribe to the low carb, reduced sweating/heat way of thinking, so that the Dnp gets working straight away with the fat burning.
> 
> Sticking to the above, you will lose weight. Guaranteed


The only problem with putting carbs in, is the MAIN thing they do is create heat due to the energy uncoupling that DNP does. However at the normal doses people run, some carbs will get through as glycogen, which means you will burn those first, rather than fat. You need to get burning the fat, and so reducing carbs maximises this.

I have run both ways.

High carbs is considerably less comfortable, and losses were lower overall than with a low carb diet. About 15% in my case.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Cheers for the advice !

I'll get some Low GI fruit and some Lucozade.

Maybe a scoop of oats in the morning aswell and that'll do it for carbs


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> ^^^^^^^ this
> 
> carbs should be no more than 100g per day, and get them from complex sources. * However keep lucozade close to hand, in case you go a little hypoglycaemic and your blood sugar crashes. Not a problem like with insulin, but you'll feel lousy, lucozade will bring you back up faster.*


I'll strongly second the above..

I did fasted cardio one day whilst on DNP cycle. I started feeling horrendous, had to stop my jog and I thought that I was going to faint on the way back. When I got back home I collapsed on chair, unable to move, feeling dreadful. When I did manage to move, I raided cookies and chocolate - everything I had in my flat, or at least seemingly so. Once I digested that I started to feel human again.

Really nasty experience. Funnily enough when I've used slin I never once even came close to going hypo.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'll strongly second the above..
> 
> I did fasted cardio one day whilst on DNP cycle. I started feeling horrendous, had to stop my jog and I thought that I was going to faint on the way back. When I got back home I collapsed on chair, unable to move, feeling dreadful. When I did manage to move, I raided cookies and chocolate - everything I had in my flat, or at least seemingly so. Once I digested that I started to feel human again.
> 
> Really nasty experience. Funnily enough when I've used slin I never once even came close to going hypo.


THey really aren't fun. You will come out naturally as is not an insulin hypo, however Lucozade will do it in about 10 mins. Worst I had on DNP took a full bottle spaced over about 30 mins before I was right again, but still quicker then hitting the carbs. As I train weights almost like cardio (pretty much only the time to change weight between sets and then hit the cardio, I tend to sip a maltodextrin based drink during training (SiS GO!) - and just account for it in my macros. This stops them happening.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dux said:


> 3 weeks 250mg a day, 100mcg of T3, preferably on an empty stomach.
> 
> 500 cals below maintenance, high protein, moderate fats, 100g of carbs, a little higher on training days.
> 
> ...


100mcg T3? Surely he would be losing muscle as well as fat then? Unless the DNP is that good at preventing catabolism?


----------

